# Water Changes with the Aqueon or Python systems



## denmck

When setting up my 55 gallon I bought the Aqueon Water Changer to actually FILL my tank, than planned to use it for water changes to *drain* the water only. My plan was to refill my tank during water changes by sitting a 20 gallon Rubbermaid trash can right by my tank, fill it with the Aqueon hose, treat the water with Prime, then use a small bucket to dip into the trash can and pour into the tank. That would eliminate the dragging buckets back and forth from my sink or bathtub to my tank. My concern was I did not want to fill the tank directly from my sink with the attached hose then treat the water with Prime in the tank itself. Am I being overly cautious? Does anyone else use the Aqueon or Python system and treat the new water IN the stocked tank as they are filling it during water changes?

Thanks for your feedback! :?


----------



## eTrain

I do the exact same thing but a little further lol. Some people get by just using the python to fill and treat the whole tank just fine. Although it depends on your tap water. Knowing that I have chlorine in my water I take the extra steps to ensure that it doesn't make it to my tank.

I fill, prime, and buffer the night before my water change in the trash can. I also put in a 200w heater and a six inch air stone. By the next morning it is the exact temp/parameters as my tank minus the nitrates. I use a mag 7 to fill from the can to the tank.


----------



## cichlid-gal

We refill directly from the sink to the tank using the python on all our tanks. We first pump water out using an aquarium pump which flows to a drain either outside or inside sink. We then add Prime (our dechlorinator of choice), enough to make sure we are adding for amount of water to be refilled (i.e. 55 gallon tank, 50% water change, we would add enough Prime to treat 30 gallons), then we refill the tank with water from the sink (we check temperatures in the tank and the tap with a digital thermometer and match as best we can so there is not alot of temperature variance).

Some people put 1/2 dechlor in at start of refill and rest about 1/2 way through refill. I just worry about forgetting it that way so we put all that needs to go in right at the start and we refill water at that location also. So far we have never had a problem with this method.

Hope that helps


----------



## denmck

eTrain said:


> I do the exact same thing but a little further lol. Some people get by just using the python to fill and treat the whole tank just fine. Although it depends on your tap water. Knowing that I have chlorine in my water I take the extra steps to ensure that it doesn't make it to my tank.
> 
> I fill, prime, and buffer the night before my water change in the trash can. I also put in a 200w heater and a six inch air stone. By the next morning it is the exact temp/parameters as my tank minus the nitrates. I use a mag 7 to fill from the can to the tank.


It sounds like we think alike, LOL. I use to make up my marine tank water the night before basically the same way you do because I also needed to mix in salt. I was thinking with freshwater I might be able to drop that step. My tap water has chloramines in it so I am very concerned about any of it getting into the tank. I'm also not as young as I used to be and hauling buckets back and forth, although it might be good exercise :wink: is really not something I desire to do regularly anymore. Moving the water from the trash can to the tank with a mag 7 sounds much better than the bucket dip method, so I think I'll see if I can get my hands on one as well.

Thanks for your input too cichlid-gal. I may just be too nervous to give that a shot although it sounds very efficient and has worked well for you.


----------



## GTZ

I fill all my tanks with a Python and add Prime while filling.


----------



## Frank H

Good topic. I was wondering how would be the best way to change water.. and I only have 1 55g (okay, I have a couple smaller tanks but a 5 gallon bucket works for them) and I notice some of you have multiple tanks and some of you totaling over 1000 gallons. If I were to fill directly from my sink I'd need a 50 foot water changer. This morning I did a water change with 2 5g buckets. (only 20% of my 55g.) I filled both the buckets with water syphon from the tank and dumped them in the garden. Then filled each bucket in the bathtub at the same temp as the tank and added prime, then poured into the tank. Not so much of a hassle I thought it would be and not sure if I need to get a water changer. However, I am just in the cycle process and when I finally have fish I plan to do more percentage of water changes. Im torn if I want to buy one or not. The big tub with a water pump sounds good too. I do have a spare heater and air pump... I just want things as easy as possible so this doesn't become a hassle.


----------



## denmck

I also was concerned about keeping things easy as I understand I may be changing water a lot more often for a cichlid tank than others I've had in the past. They actually make the Aqueon Water Changing system with 50' hoses and sell hose extensions as well. But I think it would be possible to have some performance issues if you go too long and also depending on height of tank and sink. For the 25' one I used, when siphoning water out of the tank directly back into the sink, I had to set up a couple of chairs and lay the hose over the top of the backs of the chairs, then across a table (that was there anyway) to get the siphon to work well. In other words the set-up looked like this:



To fill my empty tank with water it was no problem using the Aqueon system.


----------



## Frank H

Ill be doing my syphoning into a garden that is about 15 feet away from the tank. So that is the easy part. Its the filling back up that will be a pain. I just did a big water change (maybe 30 gallons) and it was a pain to keep the water temp where I want it. I used a hose from outside with cold water and a bucket with HOT water in it and poured slowly while the tank filled up. It ended up exactly 80*F right where I want it, but I imagine with fish in there that is NOT the way I would want to fill the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

denmck said:


> I also was concerned about keeping things easy as I understand I may be changing water a lot more often for a cichlid tank than others I've had in the past. They actually make the Aqueon Water Changing system with 50' hoses and sell hose extensions as well. But I think it would be possible to have some performance issues if you go too long and also depending on height of tank and sink. For the 25' one I used, when siphoning water out of the tank directly back into the sink, I had to set up a couple of chairs and lay the hose over the top of the backs of the chairs, then across a table (that was there anyway) to get the siphon to work well. In other words the set-up looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> To fill my empty tank with water it was no problem using the Aqueon system.


Go to the hardware store and but a couple dollars worth of PVC and create a U tube pipe out of 1" PVC that hangs over the tank. Then hook a 1" hose to the PVC and run it outside. It will drain tank, depending on size, MUCH faster than using the venturi effect with the aqueon hooked to the faucet. You can then use the aqueon jsut to fill tank only.


----------



## denmck

[/quote]Go to the hardware store and but a couple dollars worth of PVC and create a U tube pipe out of 1" PVC that hangs over the tank. Then hook a 1" hose to the PVC and run it outside. It will drain tank, depending on size, MUCH faster than using the venturi effect with the aqueon hooked to the faucet. You can then use the aqueon jsut to fill tank only./quote]

How would you get the siphon started this way?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

13razorbackfan said:


> Go to the hardware store and but a couple dollars worth of PVC and create a U tube pipe out of 1" PVC that hangs over the tank. Then hook a 1" hose to the PVC and run it outside. It will drain tank, depending on size, MUCH faster than using the venturi effect with the aqueon hooked to the faucet. You can then use the aqueon just to fill tank only.





denmck said:


> How would you get the siphon started this way?


Mouth would be the easiest 

It would also save a lot on your water bill as you are not running the faucet the entire time you are draining the tank. Solves two problems.


----------



## hawkkerw

You can use the python without the faucet piece. Just use the copper piece for the faucet and don't use the green piece but screw the black plastic piece directly to your faucet. Turn on the water and fill the house then shut off the water Kink the hose and unscrew the black hose attachment from the sink stick it out a window or door it will drain just fine without using all the water you can vacuum etc. just fine. Then attach the hose back to the sink and fill it up. Uses much less water.

I love my python but those plastic pieces don't cut it. I've busted about three pieces thus far. Waiting on my faucet adaptor replacement now I ordered two just to be on the safe side. I don't miss paying for city water at all its crazy what some places charge a month for water and sewer. Yes I run a water pump but it doesn't even come close to my old water bill.


----------



## cichlid-gal

13razorbackfan said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the hardware store and but a couple dollars worth of PVC and create a U tube pipe out of 1" PVC that hangs over the tank. Then hook a 1" hose to the PVC and run it outside. It will drain tank, depending on size, MUCH faster than using the venturi effect with the aqueon hooked to the faucet. You can then use the aqueon just to fill tank only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denmck said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you get the siphon started this way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mouth would be the easiest
> 
> It would also save a lot on your water bill as you are not running the faucet the entire time you are draining the tank. Solves two problems.
Click to expand...

Having over a 1000 gallons to maintain using the pump works great for the out process and the python does a great job for putting the water back in. We do anywhere from 3-4 tanks each night over a few nights when doing the smaller ones and then usually do the 125's each on their own nights. We basically get a couple of nights rest from water changes but we have a routine and don't really sweat it much anymore and actually it seems to be getting easier and easier for us as we fine tune things.

They sell a siphon thing at Walmart in the fishing section...I just saw it the other day and my brain engaged in "fish tank helper" mode...LOL...it might just work instead of using your mouth which I just think is soooo gross...dirty fish water is yucky


----------



## eTrain

Time always helps. I hardly notice the water changes anymore. It's so routine to me I barely realize I'm doing it and I go a much lengthier route than most. I do 70g a week between my tanks. I do suggest getting a battery operated siphon, I love mine. I don't even bother trying to get detritus when draining. I drain then use the battery vac. Clean all the glass. Then stir my sand bed. I enjoy all of my tanks even the maintenance.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

cichlid-gal said:


> Having over a 1000 gallons to maintain using the pump works great for the out process and the python does a great job for putting the water back in. We do anywhere from 3-4 tanks each night over a few nights when doing the smaller ones and then usually do the 125's each on their own nights. We basically get a couple of nights rest from water changes but we have a routine and don't really sweat it much anymore and actually it seems to be getting easier and easier for us as we fine tune things.
> 
> They sell a siphon thing at Walmart in the fishing section...I just saw it the other day and my brain engaged in "fish tank helper" mode...LOL...it might just work instead of using your mouth which I just think is soooo gross...dirty fish water is yucky


Yeah...pump would also work great and be faster.


----------



## denmck

Been there, done that with the mouth siphoning, LOL. But never to try to get it started with a hose that goes from my tank to the yard. I might not have the lung power for that! Lots of good ideas being suggested here.

I also agree that water changes on a 55 is not really that bad, but now that I am 50+ years old and have some back issues, hauling buckets just isn't as much fun as it used to be. :wink:

Those that have a lot more water to deal with, I admire your dedication! I never really minded tank upkeep either but a 1000 gallons might do me in, LOL.


----------



## hawkkerw

The method in my earlier post on this thread is how Python advises you to get by when the green faucet piece fails. You can drain the water anywhere as long as it isn't to high. Did not slow down my water change one bit yesterday. You just have to fill the hose with water to get it started with the faucet and hose. I would bee dead trying to suck the water threw a 50 foot hose  .


----------



## denmck

hawkkerw said:


> The method in my earlier post on this thread is how Python advises you to get by when the green faucet piece fails. You can drain the water anywhere as long as it isn't to high. Did not slow down my water change one bit yesterday. You just have to fill the hose with water to get it started with the faucet and hose. I would bee dead trying to suck the water threw a 50 foot hose  .


Ha, ha :lol:


----------



## eTrain

All you have to do is get the water over the rim and down to the floor at the tank then gravity takes over. I use the 50' version and barely have to suck at all.


----------



## partsrep

cichlid-gal said:


> We refill directly from the sink to the tank using the python on all our tanks. We first pump water out using an aquarium pump which flows to a drain either outside or inside sink. We then add Prime (our dechlorinator of choice), enough to make sure we are adding for amount of water to be refilled (i.e. 55 gallon tank, 50% water change, we would add enough Prime to treat 30 gallons), then we refill the tank with water from the sink (we check temperatures in the tank and the tap with a digital thermometer and match as best we can so there is not a lot of temperature variance).


Same here except I use the Python to drain the tank. I let the faucet water pressure begin the siphon and then I usually turn the water off and just let the siphon drain the tank. Then I add Prime, buffer, Malawi cichlid salts, match the temperatures and fill the tank right from the faucet via the Python. I've never had a problem. :fish:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

I heard python isn't being made anymore and Lee went out of business. I haven't seen a python in awhile. If that's really the case.


----------



## denmck

Aqueon now makes the exact same thing I believe. I haven't seen the Pythons lately either, only the Aqueon.

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/ ... anger.htm#


----------



## eTrain

I'll still call it a python forever lol


----------



## fishing12

eTrain said:


> Time always helps. I hardly notice the water changes anymore. It's so routine to me I barely realize I'm doing it and I go a much lengthier route than most. I do 70g a week between my tanks. I do suggest getting a battery operated siphon, I love mine. I don't even bother trying to get detritus when draining. I drain then use the battery vac. Clean all the glass. Then stir my sand bed. I enjoy all of my tanks even the maintenance.


How well does the battery vac work? I'm using my python to vacuum my substrate and it works just ok. Great for filling my tank but slow to drain on water changes, may do what 13razorbackfan does and build a 1" PVC setup. Would still like to improve on cleaning the substrate, maybe the vacuum is the way to go.


----------



## Woundedyak

I hook mine up to the outside hose to drain. With the pressure being greater, It will drain 45-50 gallons in less then 10min. Then I use the inside to fill. Indiana has the best water for keeping cichlids. Never half to buffer. PH 8.2 hardness is 12-14. takes me about 1/2hr to clean and change my 125.I will also change out about 30% of sand every 6-8months. hooking it up to the outside then blasting it sucks the sand right out in no time.


----------



## fishing12

Woundedyak said:


> I hook mine up to the outside hose to drain. With the pressure being greater, It will drain 45-50 gallons in less then 10min. Then I use the inside to fill. Indiana has the best water for keeping cichlids. Never half to buffer. PH 8.2 hardness is 12-14. takes me about 1/2hr to clean and change my 125.I will also change out about 30% of sand every 6-8months. hooking it up to the outside then blasting it sucks the sand right out in no time.


We dont have great water pressure in my home so hooking up to the outside hose bib is as good as a regular siphon suction wise. My wife, I love her but she doesnt understand water changes and the water bill lol so if I can save a little not using the water to drain the tank I save a lot if you know what I mean. That is why I was curious about the battery operated vacuum to use on the substrate after I drain out my percentage of water change water. Is your water well water of from a reservoir?


----------



## Steve C

GTZ said:


> I fill all my tanks with a Python and add Prime while filling.


I do the same as GTZ and have zero probs.


----------



## Woundedyak

fishing12 said:


> Woundedyak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hook mine up to the outside hose to drain. With the pressure being greater, It will drain 45-50 gallons in less then 10min. Then I use the inside to fill. Indiana has the best water for keeping cichlids. Never half to buffer. PH 8.2 hardness is 12-14. takes me about 1/2hr to clean and change my 125.I will also change out about 30% of sand every 6-8months. hooking it up to the outside then blasting it sucks the sand right out in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have great water pressure in my home so hooking up to the outside hose bib is as good as a regular siphon suction wise. My wife, I love her but she doesnt understand water changes and the water bill lol so if I can save a little not using the water to drain the tank I save a lot if you know what I mean. That is why I was curious about the battery operated vacuum to use on the substrate after I drain out my percentage of water change water. Is your water well water of from a reservoir?
Click to expand...

I'm on a resi. My pressure is about 70psi. I changed my faucets out in the house and they have that water saving junk built into them. It drops the pressure down to about 35psi. During the winter I half to use the inside. I then takes me about 45min to drain and refill.


----------



## Woundedyak

My wife use to give me the whole bent brow about frequent water changes. I just involved her with the aqua scaping of the tank. I told her imagine you are 1/4 inch tall. Now build a a rock scape that you would want to go diving in.I change my rocks around at every water change. She now loves to build all the rock work in the tanks. Actually gets mad if I go behind her and change it around. I'm still working on getting her to actually clean the tanks :roll:


----------



## denmck

That's a smart tactic Woundedyak. My husband doesn't lift a finger with the tanks because he knows what a control freak I am about my "stuff".

I really like all of the ideas and different techniques people are sharing about managing water changes! There's got to be something for everyone here.


----------



## jcahow

> We refill directly from the sink to the tank using the python on all our tanks. We first pump water out using an aquarium pump which flows to a drain either outside or inside sink. We then add Prime (our dechlorinator of choice), enough to make sure we are adding for amount of water to be refilled (i.e. 55 gallon tank, 50% water change, we would add enough Prime to treat 30 gallons), then we refill the tank with water from the sink (we check temperatures in the tank and the tap with a digital thermometer and match as best we can so there is not alot of temperature variance).
> 
> Some people put 1/2 dechlor in at start of refill and rest about 1/2 way through refill. I just worry about forgetting it that way so we put all that needs to go in right at the start and we refill water at that location also. So far we have never had a problem with this method


If you are feeding the water directly back into the tank the Prime instructions say you should be adding enough Prime for the entire volume of water in the tank, NOT just what you are replacing. If you are pre-treating your water than use the correct amount of Prime for only that amount of pre-treated water. Prime works instantly on contact, I personally treat for the entire tank and I pour it in across the entire tank length. I leave my canister filters running and just make sure the added water is NOT close to a filter intake so it does not get sucked into the intake. I would worry more about trying to match the temperature than treating the water.


----------



## Frank H

jcahow, so you avoid getting water from the sink in to the filter. Is that because it will harm your bacteria?


----------



## B.Roberson

How well does the battery vac work? I'm using my python to vacuum my substrate and it works just ok. Great for filling my tank but slow to drain on water changes, may do what 13razorbackfan does and build a 1" PVC setup. Would still like to improve on cleaning the substrate, maybe the vacuum is the way to go. so i do the same. use my aqueon to syphon the water via sink water pressure with the vac tube but unless water is on high i cant get enough "suction" to "pull" up the poo.. 
some one suggested not using the vacuum tube just the hose, to get the pooh then suck the rest of water out. havnt tried it yet. 
but i always fill from the sink, like cichlidgal, add prime to tank, adjust temp with digital therm to match tank water and fill..


----------



## jakekersley

Get my python on the 29th could not be more excited ! No more big buckets!


----------



## denmck

I'm with you on getting rid of the buckets. :thumb: I think I'm going to hunt down the battery operated vacuum and give that a try too. Might mean 1 bucket, but I can live with that I think.


----------



## partsrep

denmck said:


> I think I'm going to hunt down the battery operated vacuum and give that a try too. Might mean 1 bucket, but I can live with that I think.


 I use an Eheim Quick Vac Pro. No bucket required. The only bucket I have is the one that I store my Python hose and tank brushes in. Drain and fill with python, vac with the Eheim Quick Vac. I keep a two quart pitcher under each tank for top offs from evaporation. That's all the water I ever carry to my tanks.


----------



## B.Roberson

Works on sand and/or gravel??


----------



## partsrep

B.Roberson said:


> Works on sand and/or gravel??


It's best on gravel and will work on sand if your careful and hold it up over the sand. Detritus usually stays on top of sand anyway so it is easy to vacuum up. Eheim says not for use on fine sand. I have CaribSea African Cichlid Mix Sahara Sand for substrate and I think it's just coarse enough. Play sand might be too fine


----------



## denmck

partsrep said:


> B.Roberson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works on sand and/or gravel??
> 
> 
> 
> It's best on gravel and will work on sand if your careful and hold it up over the sand. Detritus usually stays on top of sand anyway so it is easy to vacuum up. Eheim says not for use on fine sand. I have CaribSea African Cichlid Mix Sahara Sand for substrate and I think it's just coarse enough. Play sand might be too fine
Click to expand...

I will definitely check it out!


----------



## jayu

The think I hate about the Eheim Quick Vac is finer dirt gets thru the net so my water gets cloudy when I vacuum. It does vacuum better than my Aqueon system though. I just use the Aqueon for water change, the Eheim to pick up larger poo without setting up the Aqueon and if I want a more thorough cleaning, I use those smaller syphon vacuum


----------



## partsrep

jayu said:


> The thing I hate about the Eheim Quick Vac is finer dirt gets thru the net so my water gets cloudy when I vacuum. It does vacuum better than my Aqueon system though. I just use the Aqueon for water change, the Eheim to pick up larger poo without setting up the Aqueon and if I want a more thorough cleaning, I use those smaller syphon vacuum


Agreed, and that's what I use it for, general cleanup. Actually the more often you use it you should find there is less and less of the really fine stuff that becomes waterborne. Then it becomes minimal and not a big issue as the tank filters will clean it out.


----------



## joemomma

I have to admit, I just used my Aqueon vacuum/water changer last night. I've had it for a few weeks, I CANNOT believe I waited this long to use it! It was amazing. I'm definitely sold! No more buckets!

I did have one minor SNAFU, I think I closed the valves in the wrong order somehow, because I had a pretty good pressure build up when I went to unhook everything. Resulted in water all over the place as I disconnected everything. Luckily it was in a bathroom, so no biggie.


----------



## chiroken

I use/used the python to drain directly outside via gravity feed syphon. Using the python at the sink to draw water out wastes water imo. I use the python at the sink to re-fill. Just recently bought a 24' 1 1/4" sump drain hose and it drains water FAST! Best $9 I ever spent.

Drain water,add de-chlor to your tank, refill from the sink by matching the temp. With practice you'll get the temp bang on.

No need to lay hoses over chairs, just make sure you end furthest from your tank when draining is lower than the height of the drain in your tank. Sometimes raising the hose to the top of the tank rather than the bottom makes all the difference (unless gravel vac'ing)


----------



## jakekersley

I use python, but when I gravel vac I do it the old bucket way because it wastes way to much water with the python.

When I use the python to drain I start the siphon with the tap than slowly turn it off and let gravity do the rest.


----------



## elo500

Sounds like many people only use the python to fill the tank. But for $50, isn't there a cheaper hose to use for filling? Is there a way to add a coupling to attach the $9 sump hose to the facet to fill the tank instead?


----------



## nodima

elo500 said:


> Sounds like many people only use the python to fill the tank. But for $50, isn't there a cheaper hose to use for filling? Is there a way to add a coupling to attach the $9 sump hose to the facet to fill the tank instead?


Yes, one could make their own version, but I've found the Python tubing resists kinks and twists much better than thin wall tubing sold at the box stores. I don't think the $50 is all that much in the bigger picture - you get 50' of tubing, which you'd be hard pressed to find comparable tubing for less than $1 per foot, plus the faucet adapter. When I consider how much time and effort I save using it, it would be a bargain at 10x the price. Mine has been going since 1995 or so, that is a lot of water changes.

In the case of the $9 sump hose from above, you'd need a reducer (enlarger?) to go from the ~5/8" faucet to 1 1/4" hose and might find that tubing so large becomes unwieldy.


----------



## cichlid-gal

And I just looked it up...basically that 50 foot RV hose drinking water safe (at the local Ace store) would cost you about $35 and like nodima said...even if you go this route you have to do all the adapter work yourself


----------



## nodima

nodima said:


> In the case of the $9 sump hose from above, you'd need a reducer (enlarger?) to go from the ~5/8" faucet to 1 1/4" hose and might find that tubing so large becomes unwieldy.


One other thought - the 1 1/4" line would be great for siphoning, but would not really help you filling the tank, as the limiting factor will be the faucet you attach to. A standard 3/4" hose would probably perform almost as well, coming out of the same source. Of course, if you local fire hydrant has perfect 80 degree water all bets are off!


----------



## TheATeamsCichlids

I'm also considering an Aqueon water changer to replace my buckets, but my major concern is how do you add Buffers and salts. I have to add both as my tap water is too low in pH and hardness and needs to be raised to better suite the Mixed Cichlid tank i have. so my question is do any of you add buffers and Salts when using a system like this or is the only real way to do it is fill a large bucket add the buffers and salts then pour into the tank. would it work if when you are adding the water via the water changer add the Prime but also mix in or scoop a cup of the aquarium water up add the correct amount of buffers and salts then pour it into the incoming stream of new water. 
any advice is welcome, as i would like to get rid of my buckets but only if the alternative is just as good/effective.


----------



## GTZ

I buffer for my tropheus and just add it from a premixed cup as the water is filling the tank.


----------



## nodima

I've used a python style hose to refill my tanks for years. I generally do a 50% water change. I always add my water conditioner before adding new water, but for buffers over the years I've tried adding them first, spreading out the buffer during the fill, and afterwards. All worked fine for me. Fortunately in my current house, my water is quite good so the only thing I'm adding is to my Tropheus tank, which gets a cup of Epsom salt which I add to the sump so it does not get spread around the tank until after the water change.


----------



## birddog

I shut down my filters, drain the tank with the siphon hose, temp match and refill from the tap, while adding Prime (half way through the fill, based on tank volume, not % of water changed) and pre-dissolved salt/buffers, and give it a thorough stirring to get everything mixed together. Restart my filters, which will now only be taking in treated, buffered temp matched water. Never had any issues doing it this way, and it seems like shutting down the filters would help prevent any nasties in the tap water from messing with the BB's. Extra step, sure, but an easy one!


----------

